# Herters J9 30-06,anyone know anything about one?



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

From reading,Herters imported rifles from overseas,the UK and certain European countries.

Someone has offered me one for trade,trying to pin down a value on it.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Cal.? Nice looking gun.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry, notice the cal. Suprised it is an 06 from other country?


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

oz in SC V2.0 said:


> From reading,Herters imported rifles from overseas,the UK and certain European countries.
> 
> Someone has offered me one for trade,trying to pin down a value on it.


It looks like a Mauser work-alike that may be Husquavarna based, I can't see the extractor in that pix, but if its a Mauser claw style full control extractor long spring external to the bolt, with two locking lugs in front and a third in the rear, I'd say its worth whatever a used Mauser in '06 is worth.

'06 is / was produced in lots of Euro countries and around the world as US shooters of '06 were and are very numerious.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Try to Google "Herter's rifle", as I did 
(e.g. http://forums.gunbroker.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=202153 ). 
There's a fair amount there, which tends to show simply that it was a generic OEM rifle of fair to good quality. It may well be that there's as much or more value in the telescopic sight as there is in the rifle - unless it was also a a bulk-ordered, "Herter's"-labelled sight. If you can get it for a good price, it may be a good shooter to try and maybe keep for yourself, or flip if it doesn't show good performance.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

Guy traded it,then I traded what he was wanting to someone else...
Whole lot of trading going on....LOL


----------

